# Anti Climb Paint!



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thought this was different!

Anti Climb Paint


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

and WHAT did you think it was ????

inquiring minds..... :whistling2:

can I brag that I had it right ? thanks. 

Also might be good to keep pigeons off.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

That's cool. It must go on thick though, only 80sq ft per gallon.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Do you folks not have this paint/gloop out there?

It is the bizzo :thumbup:
I applied some a while back to a wall alongside my friends home where the local pub-goers jump over as a short-cut at night on the way home. It was getting on neighbours nerves.
Applied the Anti Climb paint and once a few ppl got their nice clothes smothered the climbing soon stopped.
It provides a light skin on top but if touched it is like butter on you. Try and wipe it, it spreads.

Must have the signage in place tho' or apparently *you* can get prosecuted.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Interesting stuff.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

I am really surprised you chaps and chapesses haven't got it over there. Afterall, you too have burglars who climb downspouts and scale walls (not like Spiderman  ).

If you got problems with kids climbing walls, hanging around areas or burglars climbing over parapet walls etc., this is the stuff.

Coovar are one of the better A.C.P's.


----------

